# Albany & Boston Ski & Snowboard Expo's



## rephreshed (Aug 21, 2010)

Anyone hitting up the Albany, NY or Boston, MA Ski & Snowboard Expo's?? I'll be there doing some interviews and whatnot. Should be a good time!! If you're going, let me know and we can meet up!


----------



## Muki (Feb 8, 2010)

WHat?? wow.. 

Stl is a lame snowboarding scene, I need to get the hell out of here


----------



## rephreshed (Aug 21, 2010)

the Albany one isn't anything to write home about. there will be a few mountains though that i can get some interviews from and they always have decent give aways.

the Boston one, from what i hear, is the best one on the east coast. it's the last one before the season starts so everyone goes all out. i'm kind of stoked to go this year!!


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

i'll be at the albany show, on sunday, so i can hopefully get a free mt snow ticket ... that boston one sounds fun, too far for me though


----------



## bassholic (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I will look into the Boston show. However, expos don't have extremely good deals so i will most likely return empty handed.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

rephreshed said:


> Anyone hitting up the Albany, NY or Boston, MA Ski & Snowboard Expo's?? I'll be there doing some interviews and whatnot. Should be a good time!! If you're going, let me know and we can meet up!


Me and the girl are gonna be at both if we can help it, at the Albany one for sure if nothing else.

I agree the Albany one isn't much, but it beats nothing. Plus Zumiez always has a box full of 2.99 wax scrapers and bricks. Can never have too many sharp scrapers. 


bassholic said:


> Thanks for the info. I will look into the Boston show. However, expos don't have extremely good deals so i will most likely return empty handed.


I go for the stickers and lift ticket coupons.


----------



## rephreshed (Aug 21, 2010)

I"ll probably end up going Saturday and MAYBE Sunday to the Albany one. Depends on the work schedule. Boston is only 3 hours max from here.

We should meet up at the Albany one since that seems to be more popular?? :dunno:


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Might head to Albany. Not sure yet depends on if I can free up some time.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Free up some time and we can all do lunch at Bomber's or Legends. Legends has killer chicken fingers and a Bomber's burritos will feed you for two days.


----------



## rephreshed (Aug 21, 2010)

MunkySpunk said:


> Free up some time and we can all do lunch at Bomber's or Legends. Legends has killer chicken fingers and a Bomber's burritos will feed you for two days.


BOMBERS!!!! let's do it!!  I actually have Saturday and Sunday off so I'm game for either day.


----------



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> a Bomber's burritos will feed you for two days.


yeah they do...mmmm.


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

MunkySpunk said:


> Free up some time and we can all do lunch at Bomber's or Legends. Legends has killer chicken fingers and a Bomber's burritos will feed you for two days.


Will try to free up some time. See if I can get one of the guys to work my store one day that week end so I can go. Just have to make sure I feel they are good and comfortable know the product well enough.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

B.Gilly said:


> Just have to make sure I feel they are good and comfortable know the product well enough.


Ever seen Full Metal Jacket?

Put a snowboard over his shoulder and have him march around the shop while he grabs his crotch and screams 'This is my rifle, this is my gun..... etc...etc..' 

He'll be an expert in no time.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I might make it to 1 or the other but Im not sure yet. I think I might be in Albany anyway that weekend.


----------



## songa (Oct 8, 2010)

ill be at the boston one!


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> Free up some time and we can all do lunch at Bomber's or Legends. Legends has killer chicken fingers and a Bomber's burritos will feed you for two days.


haven't been to bombers since the guy got shot outside it a couple months back. i might go to the expo though for some cheap boots and a free ticket or two


----------



## rephreshed (Aug 21, 2010)

sweet!! looks like a decent amount of people are going to the Albany one. What day do you guys want to get together and have lunch?

Also, anyone going to the Boston Expo, what day is everyone planning on attending that one??


----------



## bassholic (Dec 22, 2009)

rephreshed said:


> sweet!! looks like a decent amount of people are going to the Albany one. What day do you guys want to get together and have lunch?
> 
> Also, anyone going to the Boston Expo, what day is everyone planning on attending that one??


If more people are going to Albany i'd prob check it out since alb and bost are 2 hrs away from me


----------



## Muki (Feb 8, 2010)

MunkySpunk said:


> Ever seen Full Metal Jacket?
> 
> Put a snowboard over his shoulder and have him march around the shop while he grabs his crotch and screams 'This is my rifle, this is my gun..... etc...etc..'
> 
> He'll be an expert in no time.


Didn't that guy end up shooting himself?


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

rephreshed said:


> sweet!! looks like a decent amount of people are going to the Albany one. What day do you guys want to get together and have lunch?
> 
> Also, anyone going to the Boston Expo, what day is everyone planning on attending that one??


Either one. I live 20 minutes from downtown and it's the weekend. I'm down with whatever's convenient for the most folks.

I would like to go to the Boston one, but I can't set anything in stone about that one yet.

The Albany one is painfully small. I'm usually in and out in an hour.



Muki said:


> Didn't that guy end up shooting himself?


Don't bore me with technicalities, we're trying to get a snowboard shop employee trained here. :laugh:


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

MunkySpunk said:


> Ever seen Full Metal Jacket?
> 
> Put a snowboard over his shoulder and have him march around the shop while he grabs his crotch and screams 'This is my rifle, this is my gun..... etc...etc..'
> 
> He'll be an expert in no time.


Uh.. Not sure if I want a militant snowboarder on my hands. Might just have to try electric shock treatment though. Think I can get a hold of one of those bark shock collars.


----------



## rephreshed (Aug 21, 2010)

MunkySpunk said:


> Either one. I live 20 minutes from downtown and it's the weekend. I'm down with whatever's convenient for the most folks.
> 
> I would like to go to the Boston one, but I can't set anything in stone about that one yet.
> 
> ...


I live about 10 minutes away from downtown as well. I'm going to the Albany and Boston ones for work purposes but the Albany one is absolutely small and quick to walk through.

I think we should meet up Sunday since that's when they are giving away the lift ticket to Mount Snow. As for Boston, I'll be out there on Saturday the 13th but we can play that one by ear.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Sounds good to me. We can touch base closer to the date. I'll keep working on Gilly to come out.


----------



## rephreshed (Aug 21, 2010)

fantastic!! totally looking forward to it.


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

MunkySpunk said:


> Sounds good to me. We can touch base closer to the date. I'll keep working on Gilly to come out.


No reason for me to come out I do not swing that way. You can work on it all you want.:laugh:

Will go for sure if it is Sunday. Have no qualms about closing on Sunday for a day.


----------



## AlbanyShow (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi All-

Glad to see you are planning to attend the 49th annual Albany Ski & Snowboard Expo.

Please be sure to check out our website for full details about promotions and giveaways - we are giving away a free Ski NY Lift Ticket both Saturday and Sunday this year.

www.albanyskiandsnowboardexpo.com

Also, appreicate all your feedback on the event. Though we may not be the size of the Boston show - we have great participation from mountain resorts and retailers! We work hard to bring new things to the show each year.

We welcome any other feedback and suggestions.

Thanks,
The Albany Ski & Snowboard Expo Team


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

A guy from Alpin Haus was talking about the expo on the news this morning. The only snowboard related thing he talked about was the Skate Banana, lol.


----------



## rephreshed (Aug 21, 2010)

SPAZ said:


> A guy from Alpin Haus was talking about the expo on the news this morning. The only snowboard related thing he talked about was the Skate Banana, lol.


that's because all he really knows about is burton and it's sub-brands. he's a really nice guy and knows his shit when it comes to those brands though.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

rephreshed said:


> that's because all he really knows about is burton and it's sub-brands. he's a really nice guy and knows his shit when it comes to those brands though.


haha, you know him? and that was my hidden point- i strongly dislike burtons influence around here with us living in their backyard and all...


----------



## rephreshed (Aug 21, 2010)

i've talked to him a couple times. i don't have his phone number or anything like that. he's also friends with my father in-law.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

you have people on the inside. i like that. :thumbsup:


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

The one in albany is this weekend? Im in staten island. Sucha long boring drive to do alone. None of the buddies want to go damn


----------



## rephreshed (Aug 21, 2010)

it's actually next weekend, November 5, 6, & 7


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

It's not worth the drive from NYC for one of this size. The only reason several of us are going is b/c we're so close anyway.

Trust me. Save your road trip miles for the Boston one.


----------



## rephreshed (Aug 21, 2010)

MunkySpunk said:


> It's not worth the drive from NYC for one of this size. The only reason several of us are going is b/c we're so close anyway.
> 
> Trust me. Save your road trip miles for the Boston one.


:thumbsup: agreed!


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

I say the more the merrier. It will only get better if more people go to the show, which in turn will bring more companies to it.


----------



## rephreshed (Aug 21, 2010)

from what i've been hearing and reading, the albany show should have some drastic changes to it. sounds like it will be a good time. have to wait and see though!


----------



## rephreshed (Aug 21, 2010)

oh, and zumiez is 99.9% unlikely to be there. some pro skateboarder is coming to town the same weekend and having an autograph singing at the crossgates store. bummer!


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

rephreshed said:


> from what i've been hearing and reading, the albany show should have some drastic changes to it. sounds like it will be a good time. have to wait and see though!


i am talking with some friends, and we might go down simply to score free lift tickets 
if we do end up heading out there it would be cool to meet up with whoever else is there.


----------



## rephreshed (Aug 21, 2010)

i'm pretty sure we'll be meeting up sunday afternoon-ish. not sure what time. we'll have to figure it out this week!


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Planning on going on Sunday.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Well I won't be going. Looks like I will be in Albany the weekend of the Boston show and in NH the weekend of the Albany show.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

We need to start firming this up. If you want MPD there (and I do as long a he takes a shower this time), my suggestion would be we should meet late morning, hit the meet, and grab lunch?



B.Gilly said:


> Planning on going on Sunday.


If you wanna come to my place we can carpool the rest of the way to save gas.


----------



## rephreshed (Aug 21, 2010)

11 actually works out really well for me!


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

These haven't happened yet right? I would love to go to the Boston expo. Boston is only an hour and a half from me and I have a few friends that live there so an overnight visit is a definite! I wouldn't mind meeting up with you guys if anyone is going.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Sounds like 11ish. Anyone having a problem with that post it up here so we know and can adjust.


----------



## rephreshed (Aug 21, 2010)

Karasene said:


> These haven't happened yet right? I would love to go to the Boston expo. Boston is only an hour and a half from me and I have a few friends that live there so an overnight visit is a definite! I wouldn't mind meeting up with you guys if anyone is going.


the boston one in next weekend. i'll be out there saturday with most of my morning being spent doing some work. the afternoon and evening are free. we are coming home that night but we should definitely hook up. we'll figure things out later this week!


----------



## rephreshed (Aug 21, 2010)

MunkySpunk said:


> Sounds like 11ish. Anyone having a problem with that post it up here so we know and can adjust.


cool! do we still want to go to bomber's for lunch?


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

awesome! Sound great. Are you only going just that one day? What time does it run till?


----------



## rephreshed (Aug 21, 2010)

yeah we're only going out for one day. we only have a sitter for one night and can't really afford a place to stay for the night. it's a bummer! i'm not sure what time it runs to, though.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

rephreshed said:


> cool! do we still want to go to bomber's for lunch?


In a manner of speaking, yes - I'm making time for lunch. Bomber's was just a suggestion, but there's a lot of places in and around Lark. Figured we could cross that bridge when we came to it and everyone who was going for lunch could weigh in. :dunno:


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

I won't know if I'm going until Sunday morning. It will probably be pretty spontaneous...


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

MunkySpunk said:


> We need to start firming this up. If you want MPD there (and I do as long a he takes a shower this time), my suggestion would be we should meet late morning, hit the meet, and grab lunch?
> 
> If you wanna come to my place we can carpool the rest of the way to save gas.


Can meet you at your house. Just name a time and I will be there. That way I can give you the sweatshirt beforehand so you do not have to lug it around.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

I just found out I got a ride. Awesome.
If anything, I will probably pop in wherever everyone meets and will say hey.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

B.Gilly said:


> Can meet you at your house. Just name a time and I will be there. That way I can give you the sweatshirt beforehand so you do not have to lug it around.


That reminds me, the Kraut wants to buy a pair of wrist guards. Can you bring a pair of L and XL with you too? Thanks. 

p.s. 10am would be a good time. We won't have to sit around with our thumbs up our asses, but we won't be hurried either.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Managed to get 8 $2 off admission coupons. Three for me, Gilly, and my girl means I've got 5 left up for grabs. We can meet outside the expo and I can give them to you guys there.


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

MunkySpunk said:


> That reminds me, the Kraut wants to buy a pair of wrist guards. Can you bring a pair of L and XL with you too? Thanks.
> 
> p.s. 10am would be a good time. We won't have to sit around with our thumbs up our asses, but we won't be hurried either.


Okay 10 am I will be there.


----------



## rephreshed (Aug 21, 2010)

MunkySpunk said:


> Managed to get 8 $2 off admission coupons. Three for me, Gilly, and my girl means I've got 5 left up for grabs. We can meet outside the expo and I can give them to you guys there.


i get in for free but my husband might be able to use one


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

hey guys, i got a small group coming out sunday too, we are mainly going for this ...

The first 400 full paid adult admissions on Saturday and the first 400 full paid adult admissions on Sunday will receive a FREE lift ticket coupon* to one of 7 participating mountains in New York! Each coupon holder will need to redeem their coupon at the Ski Areas of NY booth on the day it is received for an actual lift ticket. Lift tickets from the participating mountains will be distributed randomly to coupon holders. The promotion will allow up to two people in the same party to receive lift tickets to the same mountain; however the mountain will be randomly selected. Mountain lift ticket availability is while supplies last; there is no guarantee that you will receive a lift ticket from any one particular mountain. Voucher received at box office on Saturday must be redeemed on Saturday, November 6th at the Ski New York booth. Voucher received at box office on Sunday must be redeemed on Sunday, November 7th at the Ski New York booth. Restrictions on lift ticket use apply. 


we are trying to get there at 10 to be in the 1st 400, but now that i look at the details im kinda torn between driving for the expo or just driving to killington to ride ... you get one pass, but no choice, Gore or Whiteface is all i want, and its limited to early season (ending 12/17) or late season (march 2011)

looks like those $2 off coupons are available at dunkin donuts anywhere east of Scotia


----------



## rephreshed (Aug 21, 2010)

eh, you should go to the expo on sunday. it'll be fuuuun!!


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

i did say sunday, dont confuse me more than i already am  i cant miss a meet up with our east coast team!


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

I still have a few east coast meet stickers from last year also so will bring those with me.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

I figured we could meet right where you'd pay admission at 11ish. Either that or we can just PM cell phone #'s and hook up on the inside.


----------



## rephreshed (Aug 21, 2010)

mpdsnowman said:


> Matt and I are going to leave hear around 9 and should be there by 11
> 
> Now this is at that building with the ball right???


you mean the egg?? haha, but yes, it's in the same general area.

if everyone wants to PM me their REAL names and phone numbers, i'll put together an PM and send it out to everyone who's going.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

I'm actually going saturday. I'll still report back and give everyone the low down on it.


----------



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm definitely going to the Boston one on the 13th if anyone is interested in meeting up.


----------



## rephreshed (Aug 21, 2010)

Altephor said:


> I'm definitely going to the Boston one on the 13th if anyone is interested in meeting up.


i'll be there! after this weekend i'll start firming up plans to meet up with everyone.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

I came back a little while ago. We were some of the last people to get the free lift tickets, so make sure you guys get there around 9am. We got there at 9:30.

Also, if you are at the Alpin Haus area on the back left section (upper level), there is a fair amount of slightly damaged softgoods. I mentioned a small rip in the volcom hood i got, and they took $10 off, and it was already half off 

The best bargain, IMO is the $10 beanie bin on the midlevel, right below the Alpin Haus booth. I picked up a couple Forum and Elm Company beanies. The station on the level below that has no markdown.


----------



## rephreshed (Aug 21, 2010)

agreed!! there were some good deals there. i was too busy doing 'work' to really dive in and look around though


----------



## rephreshed (Aug 21, 2010)

there's a cathedral off of madison avenue right before you get to the underpass for the museum/empire state plaza if you're coming up from I-787. we parked in there parking lot today. no attendee's on the weekends!!  if you get lost, just call my cell phone and i'll direct you.


----------



## rephreshed (Aug 21, 2010)

mpdsnowman said:


> Road Trip!!!


yes!!! can't wait!


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

Have fun guys!


----------

